# First Weekend



## BowShot (Apr 28, 2010)

Well they seemed to have started spawning in lanier, I went saturday about 2 in the afternoon and did pretty good. I shot a Choi fish, one of two that i saw. I have never seen another bowfisher on the lake, does everyone else shoot at night?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Apr 28, 2010)

Thats freakin awsome! Bet that koie stuck out like a sore thumb


----------



## Jarred (Apr 28, 2010)

Gotta love it.


----------



## Bowtechhunter55 (Apr 28, 2010)

you shoot at night on lanier any?


----------



## BowShot (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah it wasnt very good at hiding, No i dont have a boat to night fish.


----------



## Bowtechhunter55 (Apr 29, 2010)

That sucks all u need is a battery and a spot light to get started, well if anyone wants to shoot on lanier in some small tournaments on lanier let me know me and some buddies are trying to get some small competitions together


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (May 6, 2010)

Man, I saw a Koi today in Lanier and that little sucker must have given me 10 shots at it!  I was on the bank and it was out about 15 feet and about 2 feet deep.  MISS, MISS, MISS!!!  I was so frustrated with that fish.   Never got 'em.


----------



## B.Hud (May 7, 2010)

i bowfish mostly at night now that i have my boat all rigged up but for years i just went during the day...i have only encountered one or 2 fellow bowfisherman since ive started goin


----------



## BowShot (May 27, 2010)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Man, I saw a Koi today in Lanier and that little sucker must have given me 10 shots at it!  I was on the bank and it was out about 15 feet and about 2 feet deep.  MISS, MISS, MISS!!!  I was so frustrated with that fish.   Never got 'em.



HaHa yeah i actually saw two when i shot this one, my brother got to excited and lost his arrow trying to get a shot, took me about 3 shots before i made contact, they sure do glow with the white and orange


----------



## nadams (May 30, 2010)

dang man i was wounderin where my fish went out back in my wifes pond....!!


----------

